# What's going on with my trees?



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have what I believe to be Arborvitae's along the back of my property, 9 of them. A few of them have brown tips but others don't. Is there anything I can do for them or is it just something that happens with them. Never had any of these before.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cory said:


> I have what I believe to be Arborvitae's along the back of my property, 9 of them. A few of them have brown tips but others don't. Is there anything I can do for them or is it just something that happens with them. Never had any of these before.


I've seen a lot of people with bagworm problems on their Arborvitae in the Raleigh area over the last few days. Have you seen any worms?

Was just talking about this in the landscaping forum https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3924


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Dico112lr4 I haven't seen any bugs. Just crispy ends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

@Cory 
A few of mine did the same thing in the first two summers we had. I'm on year three and so far so good. I was concerned and contacted the nursery I got them from and got their opinion and they said it was normal for the summer months. I think if you don't see any worms/insects I would may just water them a bit and keep an eye out. I recently set up a drip hose under my green giant to try to get some more growth this summer.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@firefighter11 Thanks for the info! No bugs or worms. There are more trees right behind them so maybe they are fighting for water, I'll try to water them more.


----------

